# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Emmanuel's Pico1ft Cube Tank

## emmanuelwoon

Tank has been running for a month and things seems to be quite encouraging maybe i'm still new to this saltwater tank .. Sharing with u guys =)*


1ft cube tank* 
Age : 1 month
Lighting: 2 x 14W T5
Skimmer: Rio Nano Protein Skimmer
Filtration: Hang-on
Live Rocks 5kg
Cooling: Fan

Livestocks:
2 x Clownfish
2 x Fire Goby
2 x Cardinal Bangaii
1 x Royal Dottyback
1 x Skunk Cleaner Shrimp
3 x Turbo snails
(I know i'm overstocking but i can't resist not getting them home =p)




FTS 


FTS with actinic


Favourite fish


Skunk cleaner shrimp


mini zoas garden

----------


## boxedfish

nice nano tank you have there. i was thinking of having a marine nano tank too. I would like to ask if you have to top up the water everyday due to evaporation? and what water do you use for top up? what is the ideal temperature for marine?

----------


## eviltrain

Very nicely done, but water parameter for one feet is really difficult to maintain especially temperature ( skimmer and lighting usually is the cause of heating up). thumbs up for you,

----------


## emmanuelwoon

> nice nano tank you have there. i was thinking of having a marine nano tank too. I would like to ask if you have to top up the water everyday due to evaporation? and what water do you use for top up? what is the ideal temperature for marine?


hmmm... if fan is on throughout the day, there will be quite a fair bit of evaporation. I top up with saltwater and if salinity is too high, i will add distilled water.. **COSTLY!!!** Ideal temperature would be i guess 26 to 28 degree celsius... but if you are not intending to keep corals, i guess even at 30 degree celcius, the fishes would still be able to do well. 




> Very nicely done, but water parameter for one feet is really difficult to maintain especially temperature ( skimmer and lighting usually is the cause of heating up). thumbs up for you,


hmm... temperature is a big issue because i am using a fan... but nontheless, i guess these more "hardy" corals should be able to tolerate the temperature. 

if u do not have many test kits, then water parameters will not be an issue. haha.. just perform more water change to keep water clean and fishes happy.

----------


## teebs

> hmmm... if fan is on throughout the day, there will be quite a fair bit of evaporation. I top up with saltwater and if salinity is too high, i will add distilled water.. **COSTLY!!!** Ideal temperature would be i guess 26 to 28 degree celsius... but if you are not intending to keep corals, i guess even at 30 degree celcius, the fishes would still be able to do well. 
> 
> hmm... temperature is a big issue because i am using a fan... but nontheless, i guess these more "hardy" corals should be able to tolerate the temperature. 
> 
> if u do not have many test kits, then water parameters will not be an issue. haha.. just perform more water change to keep water clean and fishes happy.


Topping up with saltwater is not advisible as it will cause your salinity to increase especially for a pico tank. If you use distilled water, get the NTUC house brand, 3 x 1.5L @ $1.35 only. 

As for temperature, I find that nearly all corals can survive at 30 degC. My current 322 tank is running between 28-29 degC.

----------


## boxedfish

> As for temperature, I find that nearly all corals can survive at 30 degC. My current 322 tank is running between 28-29 degC.


hmmm , what about marine shrimps, slugs and mushrooms, will they survive 30 degrees water?

----------


## yilimi

hi there, sorry to hijack your thread. may i know where to get the 2 x 14W T5 light you are using? and what's the dimension of it too? i'm looking for a high watt 1ft light for my planted tank.

----------


## emmanuelwoon

> hi there, sorry to hijack your thread. may i know where to get the 2 x 14W T5 light you are using? and what's the dimension of it too? i'm looking for a high watt 1ft light for my planted tank.



i got it from C328. it is 40cm long

----------


## yilimi

> i got it from C328. it is 40cm long


thank you for the information. would you share the price of the light via pm? really appreciate it.

----------


## DiogoHCMatias

Isn't this setup with too many livestock? 
Otherwise, I like it a lot!

----------


## teebs

> hmmm , what about marine shrimps, slugs and mushrooms, will they survive 30 degrees water?


No issues for them.  :Grin:

----------


## BFG

> hmmm , what about marine shrimps, slugs and mushrooms, will they survive 30 degrees water?


More importantly, do you know if they will cohabit together in a single tank? Do you know which one is a time bomb? Have you check for reference if they are suitable to be kept at 30 degree?

----------


## boxedfish

> More importantly, do you know if they will cohabit together in a single tank? Do you know which one is a time bomb? Have you check for reference if they are suitable to be kept at 30 degree?


i am just asking if those 3 types that i mentioned can survive at 30 degress, never mentioned that i want to keep them together. I just want to know so that i can make a choice what to keep if i want to go into marine. i am also asking my questions while reading elsewhere for more information. 

maybe my question are not really welcomed because i got asked back 3 questions for asking 1. 

If you've learnt, teach.

----------


## BFG

> i am just asking if those 3 types that i mentioned can survive at 30 degress, never mentioned that i want to keep them together. I just want to know so that i can make a choice what to keep if i want to go into marine. i am also asking my questions while reading elsewhere for more information. 
> 
> maybe my question are not really welcomed because i got asked back 3 questions for asking 1. 
> 
> If you've learnt, teach.


Hmm, I do not know what made you think you are not welcome here, my question directed to you is for me to find out what YOU know about the 3 types of animal you have queried. I was waiting for your reply but got chided instead?!? Yes, I've learnt about this side of the hobby, not all area of it, but enough for me to keep a marine tank and am willing to teach and advise but it seems to me for a person who wants to find out the answer but did not want to be questioned in order for me to know what YOU know is awfully pitiful. Since you wished to be spoon-fed and are not comfortable with being questioned, I will not disturb you any longer. 

Even though I am the moderator of this section, I will not abuse what privilege I have or been given and make your life difficult in this forum. Life is too short for me to mull over this and you are not the 1st forum member I encountered who seems difficult. This forum is a community effort and if you have some difficulty being in a community to communicate, I can't help you then. Wish you all the best in this side of the hobby! Good day to you! :Cool:

----------


## boxedfish

i wasn't trying to be difficult. I just asked a question, which i hoped someone can help answer. There's many threads asking many different questions all the time where answers can be found if searched hard enough. 

Your way of answering me by asking me questions to trigger me to find the answers myself is maybe your way of style. 

i have not done anything wrong to warrant you to abuse your privilege and make life difficult for me in this forum.

----------


## stormhawk

Hello boxedfish,

Just to answer your query, I do not think those animals you selected, will survive at such temperatures. A cooling fan or chiller might be required, to keep them happy. 

If the slug you are referring to is a Nudibranch, I think they are not very easy to maintain in a marine tank. Some species are poisonous and from what I recall, if they die, they might cause deaths in the other animals present in the tank. From what I recall, some if not all, have a specialised diet. I remember that they do feed on other poisonous animals, like anemones and such. So unless you can provide those food items regularly, it's best to avoid them.

A search on Google might help more, regarding the individual species tolerance for higher water temperature, and their compatibility. Some shrimps are more hardy than others. You should also do a search on their diet, because some have a specialised diet that we cannot replicate in the home aquarium.

For an invertebrate only tank, perhaps keeping some Hermit Crabs or some marine shrimps might be worth the effort, if you can achieve the optimum conditions for the species concerned.

----------


## boxedfish

Thanks Stormhawk for your concise explanation and effort put in to my queries.  :Smile:

----------


## vivaboy76

so the fan enough to bring down the temp?? how degrees does it bring down??

----------


## [email protected]

set up is really nice!

----------


## blk115

hi just checking, what's the thickness of ur tank?

----------


## EvolutionZ

bro got picture of your skimmer? thanks.

----------


## emmanuelwoon

no more pics liao.. sold it away..u can do a google on Rio Nano protein skimmer. it looks exactly like a hang on filter but much bigger in size .

anyway.. i saw u on SRC... seems like u are going to go into marine !!

----------


## emmanuelwoon

> hi just checking, what's the thickness of ur tank?


I think thickness is not an issue for such a small tank... it should be able to hold up well imo.

----------


## emmanuelwoon

Something to share for such a small set up..

*problems:*
-using a fan to chill down the tank causes evaporation. hence salinity fluctuates. 
-each top up with distilled water causes pH to fluctuates(if u are not diligent enough to top up everyday and topping more on alternate days). distilled water has a pH of 7 while marine tanks need to maintain at a pH of 8.3 optimum. 
-each water change causes parameters to fluctuate and not recommended as marine fishes and invertebrates are quite sensitive. 
-unable to stock up more and fishes makes this hobby quite boring with a small tank. unless u are contented with just a few small fishes and a few corals. 

so my advice is to go for as big a tank you can possibly afford.

----------


## EvolutionZ

thats the few problems making me hesitate!

----------


## emmanuelwoon

> thats the few problems making me hesitate!


it is quite of a problem but water topping up issue can be resolved with a hamster bottle for a small tank or u have better idea of an auto top off. 

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/inde...owtopic=172031

----------


## blue33

This tank still on going or decom?  :Smile:

----------


## emmanuelwoon

> This tank still on going or decom?


hi adrian.... this pico tank had already been torned down. *Upgraded*

----------


## blue33

Wow upgraded! Please show us, i think i'm hook on marine also.  :Laughing:  No more planted tank?  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

i was thinking if i can drip water from my 422 tank to this small tank? 422 tank houses aro and other fishes.. water in very good condition.. possible? lol

----------


## BFG

> Wow upgraded! Please show us, i think i'm hook on marine also.  No more planted tank?


ooohhh, thinking of converting you are?

----------


## blue33

Considering! Arent they lovely? So colourful.  :Grin:

----------


## emmanuelwoon

upgraded to 2ft cube... scaping is ugly.. don dare show. haha.. gonna rescape soon.. the planted tank u saw last time already given away to my friend. planting is fun but marine seems kinda challenging and more interesting with all the funny corals.

----------


## emmanuelwoon

evolutionz, i think better not drip ur aro tank into ur tank. u don know what u gonna introduce man.. recommended to top up with RO/DI water . what do u think of the hamster bottle ?

----------


## EvolutionZ

DI water expensive leh.. haha... i read that for zoas and mushrooms, DI is not really needed.. just tap water + conditioner.. i guess that hamster bottle is workable.

----------


## teebs

> DI water expensive leh.. haha... i read that for zoas and mushrooms, DI is not really needed.. just tap water + conditioner.. i guess that hamster bottle is workable.


DI water isn't that expensive. You can get 1.5L bottle of NTUC pure water which is DI water at $0.45.

----------


## EvolutionZ

oh ya.. i just forgot that my tank is small! haha..

----------


## emmanuelwoon

ya get from ntuc.. initially i dilligently carry them back from ntuc.. but after a 2 times, what goes in is tap water !!

----------


## EvolutionZ

haha..i wondered anyone used the jebo 178 protein skimmer? issit a good replacement for a wave maker? since it can skim, it is a filter with 900l/hr flowrate..

----------


## BFG

> evolutionz, i think better not drip ur aro tank into ur tank. u don know what u gonna introduce man.. recommended to top up with RO/DI water . what do u think of the hamster bottle ?


Gone will your post be, if you continue to use sms language. A warning, this is. By now the rule young paduwan should know.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Gone will your post be, if you continue to use sms language. A warning, this is. By now the rule young paduwan should know.


boss, why you speak like yoda? :Laughing:

----------


## Jimmy

so we can type in yoda style? kind of difficult for me to read, more difficult than reading sms language. way this maybe is forum the works this.

----------


## EvolutionZ

i think lets not go off topic, will certainly hope emmanuel will post his upgraded marine tank!

----------


## emmanuelwoon

oh so sorry, wasn't aware of it. I was too engross in replying evolutionz. 

I'll show my upgraded tank when the time is ripe  :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

how many KG of sand you use bro? where you get your zoas too?

----------


## BFG

> boss, why you speak like yoda?


Writing this way, it is fun. Read slowly, I made you. Not in favor, sms lingo is. Do or not, there is no try. Disappear, your post will.




> way this maybe is forum the works this.


Understand your reply, I do not. Not a race , this hobby is.

----------


## MiminoloGy

> Writing this way, it is fun. Read slowly, I made you. Not in favor, sms lingo is. Do or not, there is no try. Disappear, your post will.
> 
> 
> 
> Understand your reply, I do not. Not a race , this hobby is.


Hahaha! I'm sorry BFG but I think I can understand SMS lingo much better than your Star Wars lingo. :Grin:

----------


## Jimmy

haha... so funny. if i watch the movie, sure jialat! anyway let's not off topic anymore.  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

emmanuel, your upgraded tank's picture, i will wait.

----------


## emmanuelwoon

> emmanuel, your upgraded tank's picture, i will wait.


i'll show you after i rescape and if it looks decent ..  :Grin:

----------


## emmanuelwoon

Rescaping finally done. Felt satisfied with this scape. However, one casualty.. 

Late midas blenny



Rescape pics

----------


## Jimmy

that's nice!  :Well done:

----------


## EvolutionZ

wow! thats very nice!

----------


## emmanuelwoon

thanks for the compliment =) it is about time to slowly start stocking up.. i must get another midas blenny in time to come.

----------


## blue33

Any chance to see the whole setup, including your sump? Saw a bro gave you some LR in another forum.  :Smile:

----------


## emmanuelwoon

> Any chance to see the whole setup, including your sump? Saw a bro gave you some LR in another forum.



yeah sure.. i'll take some pictures and show u guys later. Yeap.. i just got some rocks from a bro in another forum. and this is the results .. 

I just cant stop staring at my tank right now.

----------


## emmanuelwoon

Current Setup:

Tank size: 24 x 24 x 24"
Sump : 20 x 18 x 14"
Protein Skimmer: Reef Octopus Orca-80
Chiller: Resun CL 650
Lighting : 6 x 24W
Return: Dymax 2500l/hr
Fluidised Reactor: Skimz FR150




my sun corals blooming

----------


## BFG

> thanks for the compliment =) it is about time to slowly start stocking up.. i must get another midas blenny in time to come.


It could be your current set up is clean that it could not support an algae eating blenny. I have tried 3 different algae eating blenny in my 4ft tank in the 4 years of this hobby and none survived. My tank couldn't support this fish species.

----------


## emmanuelwoon

> It could be your current set up is clean that it could not support an algae eating blenny. I have tried 3 different algae eating blenny in my 4ft tank in the 4 years of this hobby and none survived. My tank couldn't support this fish species.


Oh ... So is it good to have a clean tank ? Seems so contradicting .. But I love this fish !!!

----------


## BFG

I have tried not cleaning 3 of the 4 glass pane in my tank and they still did not survive. The last species I had was a gold line blenny. I believe my blenny was in direct competition with the turbo snails that I have. Maybe in the future, when there are no more turbo snail in my tank, would I try another blenny.

----------


## sky123

what a nice setup! the fish looks great.

----------


## benjaminong88

> Any chance to see the whole setup, including your sump? Saw a bro gave you some LR in another forum.


 
wah Adrian you going into marine already? looking forward to see your scaping skills transferred to a marine setup! 

Bro Emmanuel, great setup! do share more when you have more livestock =)

----------


## blue33

lol... looking forward in future.  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Okay okay. I also want to do Marine!!!

Can 2 ft tank do fare in Marine?

----------


## vivaboy76

hmmmm for marine setup, its always best to start up big cos its extremely difficult to maintain the water parameters in small tank. Usually small tank set up is for expert marine hobbyist.

For beginners, its best to start out big with beginner corals or fish only tank so as to not to be demoralise with high casuality rate.its really troublesome.....maintaining the marine tank....but with passion and knowledge should not be a prob...

If i were u i would go 3 ft tank or bigger.....then again this is from my personal experience.........

are u going for fish only or fish and coral set up??? corals considered intermediate stage and above.....

----------


## Fuzzy

2 ft is doable, but I would highly recommend running a 2ft sump tank along with the 2ft main tank, the larger the volume of water the easier it will be (relatively) to maintain stable salinity and chemistry.

You'll be thankful you have a sump later on.

----------


## samhon

ha!

nice to hear so many of us here thinking about going marine!

I have been doing FW for more than 15 years since I was a 16 year old boy. Finally took a step of faith after 2 years of preparation reading and researching.

Let's form a " Newly Marine Converts " club  :Smile: 


Actually was deliberately between marine and viva (after mr eddy's thread), but i love the smell of salt from the sea since I was young.


Hope to see more updates from emmanuel's tank!

----------


## vivaboy76

so samhon, wahts your best advice to beginner salt water guys??

correct me if i am wrong, an excellent filtration , larger the water volume, solid knowledge of the corals and fishes is few key points to a successful saltwater hobbyist...there are lots more key items to take note too...knowing understaning the nitrogen cycle etc..........

----------


## samhon

> so samhon, wahts your best advice to beginner salt water guys??
> 
> correct me if i am wrong, an excellent filtration , larger the water volume, solid knowledge of the corals and fishes is few key points to a successful saltwater hobbyist...there are lots more key items to take note too...knowing understaning the nitrogen cycle etc..........


hi viva,

I am sorry but I sincerely doubt that I am in a position to able to give advice.

There are certainly many others here who are very seasoned and have hands on knowledge on the marine aquarium, I for one have yet to acquire a running marine aquarium. Maybe you could asked some of the seniors here like Gondo and BFG, they would definitely be able to point out some important aspects of marine. Those that you mentioned are very essential too.

But personally I would think patience and willingness to be humbled and learn is very important in the reefing hobby  :Smile:

----------

